# Small baits only



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

Another weekend of good fishing throwing grubs. Downsizing is working for us this time of the year.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Gotta love it! Grubs do work!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## surfspc (Jun 25, 2011)

Nice fish. I love small baits too.


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

interesting...i usually prefer grubs in the very early spring but i often forget about them in the summer. great advice and awesome pics!


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

congrats on your 100th. post....nice fish .....another 900 then you will become a senile member lol


----------



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

Hey bigdub. just noticed I am now a senior member. I am pumped!


----------

